
Ask HN: What is going on with Brazil? - cwt
They look like they don&#x27;t belong on the field.
======
dang
This post is not a good fit for Hacker News. Please re-read the site
guidelines.

------
danielhonigman
Thought they'd be bad against Germany without Neymar. Didn't think they were
THIS much of a one-man team.

------
vfclists
The main problem is too many defenders who seem more comfortable attacking
than defending.

They haven't played too well throughout the tournament, and they came across a
German team with accurate passing and clinical finishing.

They simply couldn't maintain their nerve and their discipline after the first
goal.

------
cwt
How many goals does Germany need to score before they call the game?

~~~
Goranek
10 please.

~~~
cwt
Do games like this grab the interest of the haters out there who say there's
not enough scoring?

------
mschuster91
Best joke would be if Neuer runs forward and scores a goal.

------
DanBC
Is there any "moneyball" style analysis on the teams?

